# [screenshot] Linux est un art! Quel artiste êtes vous ?

## KaptainouK

Hello,

Linux ( gentoo en l'occurence) a plusieurs facettes ! des serieuses ( compilations de kernel  :Smile:  ), des ludiques (emerge quake  :Wink:  ) des désagréables ( apres une installation de gentoo plus rien ne marche :S ) .... Il y a également d'une certaine manière une facette artistique ( la décoration, les wms )

Je vais m'arreter sur cette dernière !

Montrez nous quel artiste ou plutot décorateur êtes vous ?

Affichez vos bureaux en prenant des screenshots !!!

pour mettre sur internet vos screens vous pouvez utiliser ce site http://img96.echo.cx/

Participez à cette exposition  :Laughing: 

J'espere que vous serez nombreux  :Smile: 

En attendant votre participation

Gentooistes, Je vous salue !!!

Ciao

----------

## bosozoku

Salut, oui c'est une bonne idéea mais il y'a déja un site qui s'occupe de ça : www.linuxshot.org

M'enfin voici quelque'uns de mes screenshots :

Milk : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/8876/fvwmmilk2ny.jpg

Dark : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/1034/fvwm200506188gu.jpg

MacOsX : http://stationlinux.org/fvwm/screen_mac.png

http://www.stationlinux.org/fluxbox_3ddesk.jpg

http://www.stationlinux.org/fvwm.jpg (premiere fois que je touchais à fvwm, config de desintegr).

----------

## KaptainouK

ou vous trouvez ces fonds decran découpé en 3 qui sont souvent de jolies images ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *KaptainouK wrote:*   

> ou vous trouvez ces fonds decran découpé en 3 qui sont souvent de jolies images ?

 

Celui avec les fleurs je l'ai trouvé sur deviantart, celui avec la plage c'est gulivert qui me l'a passé (il l'avait récupéré sur un site de macos il me semble).

----------

## KaptainouK

ok merci bcp 

un autre site pour tt ce tralala artistique  :Wink: 

www.pixelgirlpresents.com

----------

## spider312

Voila mon bureau dans son etat actuel : http://www.deviantart.com/view/19833843/

WM : e17 ( http://get-e.org/User_Guide/French/index.html )

Wallpaper : Azul ( http://get-e.org/Themes/Backgrounds/index.html )

Theme GTK : H2O GTK2 Saphire ( http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/213 )

Sur le scrot : gtk-chtheme (pour montrer le theme GTK) et entangle (editeur de menu e17, pour montrer un peu les jolis trus qu'on peut faire avec les EFL), le reste c'est des modules e17  :Wink: 

Tous pleins d'autres scrots (y compris de mes vieux bureaux sous XFCE et KDE), ainsi que des videos (e17 ne montre ce dont il est capable qu'en video, puisque tout est animé :Very Happy:  ) sur http://spider312.deviantart.com/gallery/

P.S. On ne peut pas insérer d'images sur ce forum ?

----------

## bosozoku

Petit dernier sous Fvwm : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/318/fvwm200506280ug.jpg

Fond d'écran trouvé sur Hebus.com et ce sont les icones Gant.

----------

## _kal_

Mon premier sous fluxbox  :Smile: 

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/fluxbox1.png

EDIT: Theme fluxbox : Transflat

Voila apres c'est urxvt avec rox  :Wink: Last edited by _kal_ on Wed Jun 29, 2005 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Mon premier sous fluxbox 
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/fluxbox1.png

 

orpheus? Connaissais pas, c'est un client pour MPD?

----------

## _kal_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Mon premier sous fluxbox 
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/fluxbox1.png 
> 
> orpheus? Connaissais pas, c'est un client pour MPD?

 

Un player mp3 en en console tres sympa  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah sympa sympa ce ptit orpheus je sens que je vais le mettre dans une aterm incrusté au fond d'écran   :Smile: 

(en cloué en plus y a moyen comme ça d'avoir la fenetre sur tout les bureaux je pense)

----------

## spider312

Ce serait sympa de préciser au moins le nom (mais le must serait une URL ou les trouver) de vos themes de WM, thèmes GTK, thèmes d'icones (y compris pour les différentes applis) que ce post' ait au moins cette utilité, et ne serve pas qu'à "se la péter avec son joli bureau"

Au passage, quelqu'un sait ou trouver de jolis thèmes rox ? parceque sur le wiki les quelques pauvres thèmes sont un peu moches  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

+1 !

Pour rox, y'en à pas vraiment... les icones de rox lui même ça change avec le thème gtk et les icones mime type, tu les met toi même une par une pour chaque type de fichiers, ça va assez vite finalement.

----------

## spider312

Ouais je parlais de thèmes d'icones, mais c'est quand même lourd d'avoir à les mettre une par unes, alors qu'il existe des themes ...

Enfin je pense en faire quelques-uns de toute façon :/Last edited by spider312 on Wed Jun 29, 2005 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Ce serait sympa de préciser au moins le nom (mais le must serait une URL ou les trouver) de vos themes de WM, thèmes GTK, thèmes d'icones (y compris pour les différentes applis) que ce post' ait au moins cette utilité, et ne serve pas qu'à "se la péter avec son joli bureau"
> 
> Au passage, quelqu'un sait ou trouver de jolis thèmes rox ? parceque sur le wiki les quelques pauvres thèmes sont un peu moches 

 

J'vien d'ajouter le lien vers le theme utilisé sur mon screen  :Smile: 

----------

## Hojo

Salut,

Avec mon premier post ici-bas, voilà mon premier thème fait maison pour Openbox, Winter wind ( me demandez pas pourquoi... ^^ )

La nimage

Thème GTK+2 : Winter-GTK2+OB3

Thème OB       : Winter wind

Wallpaper        : Slides, de Rachael Defferding

----------

## Aliash

Mon bureau sous gnome

http://benjhe.free.fr/gentoo/Gentoo.png

- Gdesklets : Sidecandy + Sidebarclock + Starterbar

- Gant icons set

- Resolution : 2560 x 1024 (double Ã©cran).

----------

## _kal_

Mon mien du moment, sous Gnome 2.10 :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/gnome-2005_07_01.png

Thème GTK: XI-Freshnow C 1.1

Thème metacity : GreenVidia

Icones : Gartoon

 :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

Puisqu'on y est, voici le mien :

http://jaquier.dyndns.org/temp/screenshot.jpg

Bien entendu, c'est du Gnome/Metacity  :Wink:  Les panels sur les côtés sont "autohide" mais je les ai sortis pour la photo  :Very Happy: 

Controls : Clearlooks

Window Border : SystemG

Icons : Dropline Etiquette

Wallpaper : fait maison  :Very Happy:  Euh oui, je suis célibataire depuis quelques temps, ça explique la citation  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, qui peut me dire qui est cette charmante jeune femme ? Je veux voir les connaisseurs  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, qui peut me dire qui est cette charmante jeune femme ? Je veux voir les connaisseurs 

 

Chanteuse d'un groupe qui commence par N?  :Smile: 

--

edit:

bon, et pis pour être sûr, j'ai googlisé, mais c'est trop facile comme çà... bouh, encore heureux que çà soit moi qui ait trouvé, sinon je me serais pas fait confiance  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, moi je suis plus Oceanborn que Century Child  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Oh ! Tarja en fond d'écran  :Surprised: )

Bah du coup tu m'as filé envie de montrer le mien  :Wink: 

http://www.xwing.info/kde.jpg

Et puisqu'on en est sur les préférences, je suis plutot Once puis Wishmaster puis Oceanborn puis Century Child  :Wink:  (avec une préférence pour Dark Chest of Wonder)

[Edit] tiens, avec totu ça, j'oubliais de préciser :

Theme qt : Plastik

Theme de fenetres : Lueur (kde)

Theme GTK : Clearlooks

Un chti torsmo a peine customisé

Le fond d'écran se trouve chez spinefarm records : http://www.spinefarm.fi/press/spinefarm/nw2004/index.html

Et pour les icones en systray : korganizer, kopete, amarok, akragator, xchat et kweather

----------

## El_Goretto

Ayé, je craque. Pas de chanteuse de métal symphonique pour moi, juste une idée de coloris, un thème kde de décoration de fenêtres chouette, puis un style QT assorti, et hop un wallpaper choisi dans les tons parmis mes 511 candidats...

Bon, c'est pas l'assortiment le plus réussi que j'ai fait, mais je suppose qu'étant donné qu'il a survécu plus d'un mois (wallpaper compris, record en soit!!), c'est qu'il doit flatter un minimum mes rétines...

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/3324/capture25nr.png

L'écran de droite est "fonctionnel" avec les barres haute et basse en masquage auto. L'écran de droite est "fixe", même la mini barre en bas. Pourquoi la fenêtre ATI? Ben pour montrer que si si, c'est possible, et puis je trouvais le "nouveau" logo ATI marrant  :Smile: 

Notez bien que je ne suis pas du tout satisfait de la tronche de mes icones KDE (bureau/Konqueror), mais j'ai pas encore été fouiller en dehors de portage. Si vous en connaissez des sympas, faciles à installer (sites, howto...) je suis preneur  :Smile: 

--

edit: 

ah oui, oups, on parle musique, et pis on en oublie l'essentiel:

Déco KDE: Knifty

Style QT: High Performance Liquid (énorme)

Icones: Noia Warm (bof, bof)

Couleurs: Aqua Graphite

Thème gkrellm: Aqua Graphite

theme firefox: saferfox

----------

## sireyessire

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, qui peut me dire qui est cette charmante jeune femme ? Je veux voir les connaisseurs 

 

c'est la chanteuse d'un groupe que j'adore, et qui passe particlièrement bien dans les longues nuits de code ...  :Laughing:  d'ailleurs j'y retourne...

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   D'ailleurs, qui peut me dire qui est cette charmante jeune femme ? Je veux voir les connaisseurs  
> 
> c'est la chanteuse d'un groupe que j'adore, et qui passe particlièrement bien dans les longues nuits de code ...  d'ailleurs j'y retourne...

 

Tiens, je vois que je suis pas le seul  :Laughing: 

C'est vrai que c'est idéal pour coder, la dessus je code deux fois plus vite  :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   D'ailleurs, qui peut me dire qui est cette charmante jeune femme ? Je veux voir les connaisseurs  
> 
> c'est la chanteuse d'un groupe que j'adore, et qui passe particlièrement bien dans les longues nuits de code ...  d'ailleurs j'y retourne...

 

Utilisé comme jingle de TF6 si je dis pas de conneries, j'ai bon?

----------

## LostControl

Ahhh  :Very Happy:  Ca fait plaisir, mais alors vraiment plaisir, de savoir qu'il y a des connaisseurs sur ce forum !

Total respect  :Cool: 

Je vous conseille les deux DVD du groupes "FROM WISHES TO ETERNITY" et "END OF INNOCENCE". C'est en effet la musique idéale pour coder, entrecoupée par quelques morceaux de Children Of Bodom et In Flames  :Twisted Evil: 

A+

----------

